# New slingshot



## Oscar King (Nov 8, 2014)

I am new to slingshots and I have just bought a new Barnett Black Widow slingshot and I would like to know the best size ammo to use for hunting small game.once I learn to shoot straight, I intend to hunt.
I would also like to know if a slingshot can kill a human.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok. Best ammo is gonna be something with some mass to it. Lead is preferred for its stopping power. .38cal lead would be sufficient for small game. Or you can use 3/8 or 7/16 steel like some folks do. You should :
A. Head over to the hunting section and read through a lot of the threads to see what setups these guys are using. 
B. check out the bands and tubes section for some more options of banding your slingshot. 
As far as a slingshot killing a human.... As a general rule we don't really talk about that sort of stuff here. Just bad business


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Shooting humans with a slingshot=bad 

I've went hunting with a friend and he was using a black widow using decent size rocks like 3/4" to about and inch I seen him nail a squirrel, for the squirrel it was lights out. The tubes are kinda heavy duty I was shooting around with it with 1/2" steel seems like it would be perfect. btoon has good advise, there is a lot of information on this forum


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

my advice, along all the above, is that you spend some time - and it will be quite some time - practicing shooting a slingshot acurately, in various positions and under various conditions, before you go hunting.

without this, first, you will become frustrated because to kill an animal which surely is not going to wait for you to come close, to draw, to aim etc. is not easy at all, and second, wrong selection of ammo and of setups and bad shooting might cause this animal to be dieing for days somewhere out of your reach.

With enough practice, you will have great time hunting, I am sure.

Anyway, welcome to the forum!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

For squierrl and rabbit .38-40 lead for dove and pigeon 3/8 steel is enough.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

and slingshots can kill humn but the black widow can - but dont even try.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You need to go on the hunting forums like one of the posters said here and check out You Tube also, although there are some real loops on there talking about sling shots.

The power tube set up on box store slings is usually quite heavy and it is made for tube longevity not for performance, If you are new to shooting slingshots you would have to be very strong to pull that back to your draw for performance. Manufactures don't want their product coming back after a few days of shooting. Read up on tubes and performance expectations with specific ammo ..... it is always a balance of ammo weight and tube/band performance.

BTW, the Barnett Black Widow is a nice little slingshot and made well .... with the correct power set on that unit and the correct ammo, like I mentioned above, you will have a good hunter for sure, capable of taking any of the game you have seen on these forums.

wll


----------



## Oscar King (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's advice and comments.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry for all the mispelled words in my previous posts i typed that from my phone


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

And remember on dove and pigeon you can hit upper chest,neck and head but on rabbits and squirells only headshot, if you are going for pheasnt and duck then .40 (10mm) lead and neck or head.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dove said:


> Sorry for all the mispelled words in my previous posts i typed that from my phone


You don't have a Smartphone, do you?? :hmm:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Oscar King said:


> I am new to slingshots and I have just bought a new Barnett Black Widow slingshot and I would like to know the best size ammo to use for hunting small game.once I learn to shoot straight, I intend to hunt.
> I would also like to know if a slingshot can kill a human.


If you look at my list of slingshots, you'll see that I own a Black Widow, and that it is the most comfortable of all the slingshots I own, so unless they've changed a lot, you'll enjoy shooting it.

Can it kill a human? Yes. Use your slingshot with lead ammo and see what it does to a coconut, or a large block of ice. If you don't have any lead ammo, use a 3/8" hex nut (but don't miss because they aren't very stable in flight - at least have a good backdrop).

All the guys are right about going to the hunting forum to get specific information. Though I usually shoot 3/8 steel, if I were doing more serious hunting than perhaps bird or squirrel, I'd use the .495 lead balls which I made from old wheel weights.

Read and learn all you can from this website - there's a motherlode of information here, in text, image and video.

You'll find that some of our most respected members post YouTube videos, which far surpass the nonsense that wannabes put on YouTube.

Don't be afraid to continue to ask questions, as it is our pleasure to share our acquired knowledge.

Best2U,

Mike


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> Dove said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for all the mispelled words in my previous posts i typed that from my phone
> ...


Hhh i do have.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Dove said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Dove said:
> ...


Mazel tov!


----------

